# Olives! Love them or hate them?



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love olives but I know many people who can't stand them!

Do you love them or hate them? ( I love them!)

Which ones are your favourite? ( My favourite ones in order are: Calamata, Green Olives stuffed with Pimientos, Green Olives Stuffed with Anchovies. )

How do you enjoy them? 

I love them as is, with cheese like fresh mozzarella or cheddar, (feta baked with calamata olives, tomato slices, pepper and olive oil and served with flat breads), in Greek Salad, torn onto toasted baguettes with butter, on pizza with mozzarella and sundried tomatoes, in omelettes, in Vodka Martinis etc.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 16, 2013)

I like them marinated in a 6-1 mixture of gin and vermouth.

When my daughter was 8 or 9, she preferred olives to candy. and would eat every olive in the house, leaving none for the martini.  Problem was solved by teaching her how to make a martini, with an olive, and there would always be 2 left in the jar for my nightly martini.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2013)

Bigjim68 said:


> I like them marinated in a 6-1 mixture of gin and vermouth...


 
Not overly marinated I presume 

I like olives. Mostly plain. Olives right out of the jar is good with me, or in a relish tray, but I have taken to using Kalamata olives in certain dishes. I never acquired a taste for them on my pizza, but I'm not big on veggies on my pizza either.
The only olives I don't eat, which is soley based on appearance, are those large black (?) Italian olives that look like they have been marinating in a bunch of stuff. They may taste fantastic, but they don't appeal to me.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bigjim68 said:


> I like them marinated in a 6-1 mixture of gin and vermouth.
> 
> When my daughter was 8 or 9, she preferred olives to candy. and would eat every olive in the house, leaving none for the martini. Problem was solved by teaching her how to make a martini, with an olive, and there would always be 2 left in the jar for my nightly martini.


 
I preferred them to candy too. My dad used to buy large catering jars of olives and I'd eat them by the bowl full


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Not overly marinated I presume
> 
> I like olives. Mostly plain. Olives right out of the jar is good with me, or in a relish tray, but I have taken to using Kalamata olives in certain dishes. I never acquired a taste for them on my pizza, but I'm not big on veggies on my pizza either.
> The only olives I don't eat, which is soley based on appearance, are those large black (?) Italian olives that look like they have been marinating in a bunch of stuff. They may taste fantastic, but they don't appeal to me.


 
I don't eat Italian Black Olives at all, they taste awful to me. Infact the only olives I will eat that aren't green are Kalamata olives. 
When I order pizza take out I add my own olives at home


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

I always spell Calamata with a "C" and thought I was wrong because you spell it with a "K". Apparently we're both right. Calamata is just a varient of Kalamata. 
Good to know. All the jars in SA say "Calamata"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2013)

I never met an olive I didn't like...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never met an olive I didn't like...


 
I've tried talking to my olives but they never answer me. Maybe they like you better


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I always spell Calamata with a "C" and thought I was wrong because you spell it with a "K". Apparently we're both right. Calamata is just a varient of Kalamata.
> Good to know. All the jars in SA say "Calamata"


 
I don't know what my jar says, but I think I usually use a K.
Picatta always gets me because I've seen it spelled with either two T's or two C's  I'm sure I misspell that work half the time


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I don't know what my jar says, but I think I usually use a K.
> Picatta always gets me because I've seen it spelled with either two T's or two C's  I'm sure I misspell that work half the time


 
I believe it has 3 spellings! Picatta, Piccata and Pichotta. I can't anderstand why there can't just be one spelling for each word
It would make life a lot easier and I hate being wrong  (Shhh, don't tell!)


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2013)

I like Kalamata olives too.  I spell them with a "K" because the place they are from is Kalamata, Greece.

I also like green ones stuffed with pimento.  Or stuffed with other stuff as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2013)

The only olives I really like are the oil-cured black ones. Mmmm. I usually just pop a few when I'm cooking.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't care for canned black olives in brine, but I love the oil-cured Mediterranean types.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not a fan.  I enjoy olive oil but can't stand the fruit in any form.  Often referred to in our house at the booger of vegetables.  On the other hand, Mrs. 40 C loves the darn things.

.40


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2013)

i love, love, love olives. gaetas, kalamatas, cerignolas, and giant spanish queens or sicillian greens.

i prefer green to black olives for the ones that come in both.

i could make a meal of a little cheese, bread, olives, and anchovies.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2013)

I love Kalamata olives. I have a 3 litre jar in the fridge.   I usually buy them at Costco (Kostko?). I also have a large jar of green olives stuffed with pimento.

I like most kinds of olives, even the mild, black ones that come in cans, but I like other types more.

The only olives I have disliked were some from North Africa.

Stirling doesn't care for olives on their own, but he puts them in pasta sauce and likes a small amount on pizza.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 16, 2013)

It's all good - Tapenade, muffuletta, on pizza w/ mushrooms & onions, in a Greek salad, paella, or most any Mediterranean dish. Tried some Kalamata bread (from the bakery) warm, w/ butter - delish.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2013)

I once tried Kalamatas on half a pizza.  Didn't care for the combination.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 16, 2013)

Love olives, my favourites are Kalamata and big green Queen olives . I buy the pitted Kalamata ones these days . Good for nibbles marinated in olive oil,,garlic, herbs and Chillie flakes or finely chopped birds eye chillies . I use them too in puttanesca and tapenade and also a lovely Moroccan chicken dish with olives and chickpeas, rice and yellow peppers .


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for the replies guys  Lots of yummy ideas! I think I'll go buy some more olives tomorrow, they never last long in my house. The kids eat them like peanuts!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Love olives, my favourites are Kalamata and big green Queen olives . I buy the pitted Kalamata ones these days . Good for nibbles marinated in olive oil,,garlic, herbs and Chillie flakes or finely chopped birds eye chillies . I use them too in puttanesca and tapenade and also a lovely Moroccan chicken dish with olives and chickpeas, rice and yellow peppers .


Oh, I envy you your pitted Kalamata olives. It would make it so much easier to cook with them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 16, 2013)

I never buy pitted kalamatas. My daughter loves taking the pips out for me and sucking off the flesh that stays behind 

I've been using my breadmaker again for the first time since moving back to SA. Maybe I should try an olive loaf next!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 16, 2013)

Olive loaf would be fab Snip , or an olive focaccia ?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Oh, I envy you your pitted Kalamata olives. It would make it so much easier to cook with them.


 
I try to buy the ones with pits just so I can make use of my Oxo pitter


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never met an olive I didn't like...


Amen!

I haven't tried every kind of olive, but I have loved every one I have ever had. 

I love ripe black olives plain, on pizza, in Mexican dishes, and with stuffed green olives stuffed in them. I love stuffed green olives plain, in various dishes, and stuffed into ripe black olives. Stuffed green olives are excellent with cottage cheese too!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2013)

I think I do not like olives, but do like olive dip, do use them in soup, and if there are no salty pretzels I'd take one as a beer companion. But if you going to ask me, I do not like them


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 16, 2013)

I love olives....unfortunately I learned recently they don't love me.   Actually it is the brine they are in; olive oil is fine.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I love olives....unfortunately I learned recently they don't love me.   Actually it is the brine they are in; olive oil is fine.


Yeah, I have to limit my olive consumption or I would look like the Stay Puft guy from Ghost Busters!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2013)

I *always* add chopped pimento stuffed green olives to my tuna salad sandwiches, along with lots of other ingredients.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 16, 2013)

I love to add olives to pimento spread and turkey salad.  Also, I love to add them chopped to soft cheeses with some minced herbs or a bit of powdered spice to spread on crackers or baguettes.  

I've not done that in a while....maybe it is time I dust that recipe off.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 17, 2013)

If you're a fan of olives and a no-knead bread maker ~ cut the salt in half and add a generous 1/2 c of pitted & roughly chopped Kalamatas to the dough with all of the other ingredients.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Zereh said:


> If you're a fan of olives and a no-knead bread maker ~ cut the salt in half and add a generous 1/2 c of pitted & roughly chopped Kalamatas to the dough with all of the other ingredients.


 
Thanks  I'll used my basic white loaf recipe and add the olives when the timer goes off. My machine has got a timer that reminds you when to add ingredients that must remain whole (like nut, fruit and olives!)


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 17, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> I love olives....unfortunately I learned recently they don't love me.  Actually it is the brine they are in; olive oil is fine.


 
Have you tried the marinated ones in olive oil?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont really like olives


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never met an olive I didn't like...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> I dont really like olives


 

That's so sad   I used to hate them. My dad forced me to eat them and I started liking them when I was about 12.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a cheeseburger at a little place in Riverside, California (I have no idea where now!) that had green olives in the hamburger patty. It was SO good!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 18, 2013)

I Love me some Olives, Yes please


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 18, 2013)

Maidrite said:


> I Love me some Olives, Yes please


Ok, that's how I'm serving them to you next time!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 18, 2013)

Oops this is what I meant


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Maidrite said:


> Oops this is what I meant


 
That's more like it!


----------



## acerbicacid (Jan 18, 2013)

I love olives, black ones, green ones and the brownish ones.   Kalamata, Empeltre, Queen, Nicoise, etc. prefer them unstuffed, do like the anchovy stuffed ones though.

I cook a lot with olives too, I make a great North African baked fish which uses potatoes, olives, preserved lemons and sweet peppers, I love it.    I throw a few in so many things too, puttanesca sauce, casseroles, use them for dips, pissaladiere.    I usually buy them with their stones in and use my garlic press which has an olive pitter in it too like this.  Combined Garlic Press & Cherry / Olive Pitter by Kitchen Craft | dennyandsons.co.uk


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> I love olives, black ones, green ones and the brownish ones. Kalamata, Empeltre, Queen, Nicoise, etc. prefer them unstuffed, do like the anchovy stuffed ones though.
> 
> I cook a lot with olives too, I make a great North African baked fish which uses potatoes, olives, preserved lemons and sweet peppers, I love it. I throw a few in so many things too, puttanesca sauce, casseroles, use them for dips, pissaladiere. I usually buy them with their stones in and use my garlic press which has an olive pitter in it too like this. Combined Garlic Press & Cherry / Olive Pitter by Kitchen Craft | dennyandsons.co.uk


 
Cool gadget! I want one  You should post some olive recipes, I'm sure lots of members will love some new olive ideas!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 18, 2013)

Love them all. My favorites are Kalamata, and those little dry cured Sicilian or Moroccan ones. Especially if they are loaded with chili flakes.


----------



## acerbicacid (Jan 18, 2013)

It is cool isn't it Snip, glad you like it.   So handy, kids like using it so it has an added bonus in that it keeps them quiet for a long time, especially if they like olives and are allowed the stones to strip

Here's a link to one of my favourite olive recipes, it isn't for the faint hearted though, it has really gutsy flavours.    Recipes2Share - Pork, Anchovy and Black Olive Stew on Polenta

 Here's the recipe for the fish dish.   I usually use sea bream or sea bass for this.
For two sea bream about 5 -6 medium potatoes cut into ½ inch slices, a large pinch of saffron, about 2-3 chopped anchovy fillets, 1 largish onion - finely sliced, 2 medium sweet peppers at least one red the other orange or yellow or whatever is to hand, preferably not green, about 2 large cloves garlic, 2 or 3 small preserved lemons (or more if really liked) - quartered with pips and most of the flesh removed, as many green pitted olives as you like (I use a large handful). as many cherry toms as you like too - sorry no hard and fast amounts for some of the ingredients and if you don't have something that's fine too).
About 1½ dessertspoons each of fresh chopped thyme, flat leafed parsley and basil. + 1 large sprig fresh thyme.

Put potato slices into a little very lightly salted water and add the saffron which has been dissolved in boiling water. Bring to the boil and turn off the heat for about 30 mins, turning over after 15.

Heat oven to gas mark 7.    I don't know if US ovens are the same?

Drain the potatoes and put into a bowl with the anchovies - mix well with some olive oil, season with pepper, place in a layer on a baking tray or shallow casserole type dish. To the bowl (from the potatoes) add a little more oil, onions, peppers, mix well, season and spread over the potatoes and tuck in the sprigs of thyme.

Place on shelf near to top of oven and cook for approx 20-25 mins.

Meanwhile make 3 slashes on each side of the fish and rub in the herb (with s&p) mix and put the rest in the cavities.

Remove dish from the oven and scatter over the olives and preserved lemons, .

Place fish on top and place the tomatoes round the edges, drizzle with oil and cook for approx 15 mins (or until fish is cooked).

Hope you enjoy it.

If I don't have cherry toms I either leave them out or add quartered larger ones.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> It is cool isn't it Snip, glad you like it. So handy, kids like using it so it has an added bonus in that it keeps them quiet for a long time, especially if they like olives and are allowed the stones to strip
> 
> Here's a link to one of my favourite olive recipes, it isn't for the faint hearted though, it has really gutsy flavours. Recipes2Share - Pork, Anchovy and Black Olive Stew on Polenta
> 
> ...


 
I'm looking for one of those kitchen toys soon! I love things that keep the kids busy 
Great recipes too! I love preserved lemon, olives and anchovies. I've always like strong flavours 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Love them all. My favorites are Kalamata, and those little dry cured Sicilian or Moroccan ones. Especially if they are loaded with chili flakes.


 
I've never had dry cured olives. I must try those!


----------

